# Hop Thief 8



## Brew Matt (28/6/16)

Anyone have any inside information on Hop Thief 8? I thought HT had become a yearly seasonal upgrade release, but suspect HT7 may have set new sales records, perhaps putting a version 8 on hold for the time being?


----------



## welly2 (28/6/16)

Someone on one of the craft beer facebook groups suggested that JS have pulled their Hop Thief range. Not sure where they got their evidence from though. Time will tell I suppose.


----------



## nosco (28/6/16)

This is off their FB page so new release is soon.


----------



## nosco (28/6/16)

No date given yet.


----------



## nosco (28/6/16)

I hope its better than 7


----------



## Yob (29/6/16)

I hope it has Hops in it.. Not that I tried the previous 7 iterations


----------



## Lethaldog (29/6/16)

I had a couple last night (7) didn't really do it for me, wasn't too bad going in but had a very grassy after taste!


----------



## megabyte (29/6/16)

I've been drinking the 7 almost every week since it came out. IMO It's the closest thing to beer that they sell at my local sports club. Really looking forward to the 8 so I can taste something new for a bit.


----------



## Coodgee (29/6/16)

yeah they have been hyping the imminent release of HT8 on facebook.


----------



## mosto (29/6/16)

I quite like HT7. It's my go to sub $60 case, although DM has brought most of the Little Creatures range down to about $62 lately.


----------



## DU99 (22/7/16)

Hop Thief 8
Crystal and Cascade


----------



## megabyte (22/7/16)

Glad to hear it's nearly here... and they don't have a venue in or near Sydney where you can taste it. Meh, it's not exactly groundbreaking so I'll be content to wait.


----------



## DU99 (22/7/16)

wonder when the bottles will appear

P.S. now to get some crystal hops... :unsure:


----------



## megabyte (22/7/16)

This article just arrived in my inbox ("Hop Thief turns a paler shade"). Apparently they've changed the malt bill (Crystal -> Munich) due to feedback that hop thief was too dark? :wacko:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/7/16)

Michael Burton said:


> This article just arrived in my inbox ("Hop Thief turns a paler shade"). Apparently they've changed the malt bill (Crystal -> Munich) due to feedback that hop thief was too dark? :wacko:


Fcn Hipsters


----------



## A.B. (22/7/16)

Too dark? That's beer racism.


----------



## SBOB (22/7/16)

DU99 said:


> wonder when the bottles will appear
> 
> P.S. now to get some crystal hops... :unsure:


pretty sure ive already seen it at Dan Murphys


----------



## find_another_slave (23/7/16)

It was in my local DM (Hornsby) when I was in the today.


----------



## tj2204 (23/7/16)

Was at charming squire in south Brisbane last night, they were still pouring HT7.


----------



## DU99 (23/7/16)

will check murphys ..thanks


----------



## Bribie G (23/7/16)

Beer and Brewer Article


----------



## TheWiggman (23/7/16)

I believe Crystal are the hops used in Corona. I've never tried them, but I've certainly tried (and love) cluster. Might have to give this a whirl.


----------



## shacked (23/7/16)

Has anyone tried one yet?


----------



## technobabble66 (24/7/16)

TheWiggman said:


> I believe Crystal are the hops used in Corona..


They use hops in Corona?![emoji185]

In all seriousness, I assumed it was an hops extract they used to avoid skunking given they also use clear bottles. 
And the fact I've not really tasted any hops from a corona. Though I'm happy to say it's been many years since I had one. 
Happy to be corrected.


----------



## Autopilot (24/7/16)

Crystal and centennial used in SN Torpedo.


----------



## find_another_slave (24/7/16)

shacked said:


> Has anyone tried one yet?


Yes. I found it much better than 7. It does look quite golden/pale, as suggested.


----------



## Bribie G (24/7/16)

Corona uses Galena, in extract form. There's an episode of Megafactories devoted to Corona, and it shows them pouring in the sticky goop into some vessel.
I once did a Corona clone for a rellie, turned out great but I think I may have overhopped the Galena a tad - I went berserk and used 11 grams.


----------



## mofox1 (24/7/16)

Bribie G said:


> Corona uses Galena, in extract form. There's an episode of Megafactories devoted to Corona, and it shows them pouring in the sticky goop into some vessel.
> I once did a Corona clone for a rellie, turned out great but I think I may have overhopped the Galena a tad - I went berserk and used 11 grams.


Watch it... Dangerously close to taste threshold there 

I do enjoy the odd Corona now and then, it's a time/place thing. Unfortunately also way OT for this thread.


----------



## Samuel Adams (7/8/16)

A mate of mine brought a sixer of these over and gave me a try and I have to say it's pretty decent.

I thought it was magnum bringing the flavour to SN Torpedo but I now realise it's the crystal hops that I love, beautiful hop !!


----------



## mosto (7/8/16)

Grabbed a case of this the other day. Not a bad drop. Not as good as 7 IMO, but pretty decent for $60


----------



## doctr-dan (7/8/16)

I enjoyed 6 when it first hit the shelves but then it seem to taste different after it was out for a bit.
7 did nothing for me 
8 also did nothing.
Maybe my taste buds are off but I find they could pack a little more punch


----------



## Mattrox (7/8/16)

I am trying 8 tonight.

& wasn't much chop for me. I really liked 6. But I think 8 is good too.


I mean the hop combinations are good, but I think they could use more flavour and aroma additions in 6 and 8 to make them really really good.


----------



## LorriSanga (1/9/16)

Dans as sixers of this for $12.
**** it! So I tried my 1st Hop Thief.....wasn't really good. Had soapy mouth feel, defs not from the wheat.


----------



## mikec (1/9/16)

Drinkable but a bit too sweet for me. Just like 7, 6...


----------



## MHB (1/9/16)

According to the recipe in BYO, which had input from the SN brewers Torpedo
Bittering - Magnum at 60 minutes
Taste - Magnum & Crystal at 5 minutes (28g each)
Dry Hop - Magnum, Crystal & Citra Dry Hoped (19g each)
All for a 5US Gal ~20L batch

The hops in Corona are as far as I know all extract, probably pre-isomerised and UV stabilised (see Tetra, Hexa, Hydro) so what they are made from is totally irrelevant, these extracts have no varietal character - just bitterness. So I suspect the hop are very carefully selected on price.
Topaz - the Australian variety - holds the world record for kg of Alpha/ Hectare, it was developed as an Extract producing variety, personally I quite like it as both a bittering and late hop. 
Mark


----------



## BKBrews (1/9/16)

> Grabbed a case of this the other day. Not a bad drop. Not as good as 7 IMO, but pretty decent for $60


I'm with you on this one. 7 was the first in the series that I had, but I've since had the 8 and didn't like it as much.


----------



## Dave70 (1/9/16)

What ever happened to hop thief 2,3 and 4?


----------



## drsmurto (1/9/16)

I'm getting batch variations in Hop Thief 8. Bought a case a month ago and it was nice but lacked a late hop character. Bought more last night and there is a distinct dry hop character. I like the firmer bitterness in this version. At $12 for a 6 pack this month at Dan's it's a nice drop.


----------



## BKBrews (1/9/16)

> I'm getting batch variations in Hop Thief 8. Bought a case a month ago and it was nice but lacked a late hop character. Bought more last night and there is a distinct dry hop character. I like the firmer bitterness in this version. At $12 for a 6 pack this month at Dan's it's a nice drop.


I actually found that with the last carton of the 7 I bought. The first dozen or so had a very crisp bitterness with minimal dry hop character (maybe a bit on the nose), but the last 6 or so had a distinct dry hopped grassiness to them.


----------



## Brewman_ (1/9/16)

Went hunting the Hop Thief 8, as I wanted to add the recipe to BrewBuilder. They didn't have it.

The local only had the 7. So I put that recipe up on Brewbuilder as well as Hop Thief 6.

As soon as I get a 8 I'll put it up too.

Cheers Steve


----------



## nosco (1/9/16)

OT but what ever happened to the Mad Brewers beers? That was JS I think wasnt it?


----------



## feralbass (1/9/16)

Personally I like 8 better than 7


----------



## megabyte (1/9/16)

I finally got my hands on an 8 tonight. Gotta say I much preferred the 7 because it had a malt sweetness that balanced the hops well and it had a hue that distinguished it from every other pale beer on tap. The 8 has some interesting bitterness from the crystal hops but I have to put my mind into hop-head mode over a few swigs to forget about the missing malt profile.

This said, I didn't much like the 7 when it replaced the 6 so maybe the 8 will grow on me with time?

Interesting hop choices "crystal" and "cascade". For an entry level craft beer the names are sure to confuse the heck out of some of us.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (1/9/16)

Got it tonight too. For comparison example reasons to home brew etc.
I like this better than 7. Ha. Maybe its just my palate for now. 
Nah. I think its better than the 7. Cascade I'm familiar with.
I've never used Crystal before hmmm...


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (1/9/16)

I got one today as well - mainly because Dan's has it for the right price this week. Not overwhelmed nor underwhelmed - for the price I've got to say this is pretty good buying if you can't be arsed to brew or even pick up a decent Fresh Wort Kit and wait X number of weeks to be able to drink it. Would buy again but only around this price point.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (1/9/16)

Good point LAGERFRENZY.
I pay high prices to buy a (shelf product) of craft beer that would come secondary to home brew on tap or bottled.


----------



## indica86 (2/9/16)

Tastes like an attempt at SNPA.


----------



## Rocker1986 (2/9/16)

I got a carton of this the other week, not a fan really to be honest. Maybe it was just a shit carton or something but it just tastes weird to me. Much preferred HT7.


----------



## bungers81 (2/9/16)

Got a 6 pack tonight. Nothing special but for $10 from liquorland, I can't complain.


----------



## DUANNE (2/9/16)

bought a sixpack on special at dans and i really dont think i will bother drinking the remaining 5. its just the usual boring malt base of all their other beers with no trace of hops having been anywhere near the beer at any time during brewing.


----------



## indica86 (2/9/16)

BEERHOG said:


> no trace of hops having been anywhere near the beer at any time


Really? Like Malt liquor then?
No bitterness?


----------



## LorriSanga (2/9/16)

Had my 2nd out of the sixer.....so shit.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (2/9/16)

Yup my second one today did not go down smoothly. There is a cloying sweetish aftertaste - not sure if it is the Crystal hop as I have never brewed with it but it really throws the whole balance of the thing right out of whack.


----------



## megabyte (2/9/16)

LAGERFRENZY said:


> There is a cloying sweetish aftertaste - not sure if it is the Crystal hop as I have never brewed with it but it really throws the whole balance of the thing right out of whack.


I think I know what you're talking about and also wonder if it's the Crystal hops. Their descriptions include earthy, woody, green, spicy, floral and fruit notes. Could it be those fruit notes?

Overall "green" is how I would describe this beer so it's interesting to see it come up in the hop profile. To me it's a bit like a weak hop tea and I think that's the dry hopped Crystal hard at work. Still that's just my palate, I think I'm a bit sensitive to some hop characteristics and need to harden up. :lol:


----------



## Danscraftbeer (3/9/16)

Nah that flavour? Is the signature flavour of commercial craft beer. I don't know what it is but the best way I can describe it is when I tasted my first Fat Yak. It tasted like it has some kind of concentrate mixture thrown in or something. Maybe hop extract? Anyway I taste it in commercial craft beers but I don't get it in my home brews. I like that I don't get it in my home brew. Whatever it is.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (3/9/16)

Its almost as if they are trying to brew a half beer, half alcopop - maybe they are trying to get the kiddies who don't like that yucky bitter beer flavour?


----------



## wessmith (4/9/16)

Apparently they have now released #9. Bittering up to 40 IBU. Have not seen it yet down here in the sticks...

Wes


----------



## fungrel (4/9/16)

LAGERFRENZY said:


> Yup my second one today did not go down smoothly. There is a cloying sweetish aftertaste - not sure if it is the Crystal hop as I have never brewed with it but it really throws the whole balance of the thing right out of whack.


Yep. Feels like the same base recipe without the late hopped flavour saturation of 7.


----------



## chrisluki (4/9/16)

Check out www.beerhealer.com tomorrow for my video interview with Chris Sheehan, Head Brewer at Malt Shovel. We are talking all things beer, including a bit of a chat about the changes they have made for HT8, and why!


----------



## megabyte (5/9/16)

chrisluki said:


> Check out www.beerhealer.com tomorrow for my video interview with Chris Sheehan, Head Brewer at Malt Shovel.


Awesome, I'm looking forward to this. Still nothing on Facebook yet so please post here when it's up Chris!


----------



## shacked (5/9/16)

I had HT8 on tap. It was pretty good and much better than the bottles I had on the weekend. Quite different to the others in the series but I still enjoyed it.

I think they have wound back the munich and removed the dark crystal. If i had to guess it's just base malt and light crystal plus maybe a touch of munich 1.


----------



## skb (5/9/16)

I loved the HT8 was with a friend in Adelaide was on tap ... Very nice but bloody expensive schooner for $9, which when slamming them down is bloody expensive .... Or maybe I don't get out enough


----------



## Rocker1986 (6/9/16)

shacked said:


> I think they have wound back the munich and removed the dark crystal. If i had to guess it's just base malt and light crystal plus maybe a touch of munich 1.


It says on the bottle pale malt, Munich and malted wheat.


----------



## shacked (6/9/16)

Rocker1986 said:


> It says on the bottle pale malt, Munich and malted wheat.


Well there you go!


----------



## Brewman_ (7/9/16)

Got a few bottles of HT 8.

It's a hop thief along the lines of the recent one's. Really only ever tried from 6 upwards.

It does have Malt and Hops, but may not be everyone's idea of an APA here.

I think it was reported at around the high 30's to 40's as far as the IBU's go. I'd agree with that. Quite well hidden cold but as it warms, that does come through.

Final gravity of around 1012 with an ABV of 5% puts the Starting gravity at around the 1050 mark. I think that FG of 1012 helps to balance that bitterness.

Hops. It's certainly not an overly hoppy APA. The hops are there, but not to the level that one might expect in say a craft APA. Cascade and Crystal are the hops.

On the Malt it was reported that they pulled back the crystal, seems to be the case with this one, say compared to HT 6, where I recall it being quite a bit sweater. I'm thinking a simple malt bill, Ale, Munich Light and Malted Wheat, and I just can't help myself to put a tiny bit of crystal in there.

Colour is around 17 EBC, deep gold / amber. looks great. Nice colour from that Munich.

I have put a recipe together for it on BrewBuilder.

I'll post it up if anyone is interested.

Cheers Steve


----------



## BKBrews (8/9/16)

I tried it again tonight (bought 2 X 6 packs) and I still don't rate it. I actually liked it less tonight than I did the first time I tried it. I never tried the 6 or earlier, but 7 was much better I reckon.


----------



## shacked (8/9/16)

Brewman_ said:


> Got a few bottles of HT 8.
> 
> It's a hop thief along the lines of the recent one's. Really only ever tried from 6 upwards.
> 
> ...


Yes, please post it up!


----------



## Rocker1986 (8/9/16)

I found a couple of six packs of HT7 in a bottle shop last weekend so I picked one up, it was definitely better than 8. SWMBO liked HT8 though, so I left them for her to drink :lol:


----------



## Brewman_ (8/9/16)

Here's the recipe on BrewBuilder. The HT6, and HT7 are there too.


----------



## rude (12/9/16)

Tried this on the weekend at $12 a six pack why not

The beer was bright, great lasting head with heaps of hops would have been proud to have brewed that

A like the look of the recipe Brewman similar to what I put in APA except Im more conservative on the crystal malt
around 100 to 200 grams have gone 300g
Might have to try the 500g mark to see what it brings

Have played around with the munich 1 :icon_drool2: from 250g to 1Kg


----------



## Brewman_ (12/9/16)

rude said:


> Tried this on the weekend at $12 a six pack why not
> 
> The beer was bright, great lasting head with heaps of hops would have been proud to have brewed that
> 
> ...


Hey Rude,
If you try the recipe let me know. I have not actually road tested this one.. It may need a little tweak.

Cheers


----------



## Droopy Brew (12/9/16)

Grabbed a carton from Dans for $50 to take camping on the weekend. I reckon its a good drop with a good hop presence. Probably a little easier drinking due to less crystal -it is a bit lighter on the palate.
Makes me wonder about the handling of this beer when you hear comments that there is no hop presence reported by some.


----------



## technobabble66 (12/9/16)

I've always been a huge fan of Hop Thief.
Tried #8 over the last 2 days while on holiday in port Douglas. I'm hoping it's either a poorly kept or old 6-pack or my tastebuds & nose are on the blink. 
Very little hops presence compared to the previous 7 iterations. And I have to admit I prefer the heavier malt balance of the previous ones also. I can appreciate the malts are still reminiscent of the others, but a more sessionable variant. So I s'pose that's fine, but I definitely prefer the more solid version. 
I was really looking forward to this as I'm very keen to see what Crystal brings, but honesty struggled to pick anything, even the cascade, let alone something new like Crystal. I found the previous hop thief's were always a great combo of solid malt with strong tropical hoppiness and a great dank undertone - makes me wonder if they should've been classed as an Amber Ale, now that I think about it. None of that in this one. 
Sad face. 
Tbh, I thought it still had a certain characteristic "hop thief" sweetness from the crystal malt(?) - something I liked in the previous hop thief's but assumed they'd eliminate to make it more sessionable. 

I'll try it somewhere on tap to check if I got a bad one or was having an off day, but so far very underwhelmed.


----------



## Rocker1986 (12/9/16)

rude said:


> A like the look of the recipe Brewman similar to what I put in APA except Im more conservative on the crystal malt
> around 100 to 200 grams have gone 300g
> Might have to try the 500g mark to see what it brings


There is only 55g of crystal malt in that recipe, not 550g.


----------



## Brewman_ (15/9/16)

Yes that's right. 1% crystal - 55g for that batch size. There's not much Crystal in that beer in my opinion.

Cheers Steve


----------



## Rocker1986 (16/9/16)

On the bottle labels it doesn't mention the use of crystal malt at all, just pale, Munich and malted wheat.


----------



## Brewman_ (16/9/16)

Yeah I noticed that. Not sure the labels accurately list the ingredients. I read somewhere they pulled it right back, so I am thinking maybe 1%

It's the impression I got when I tasted it.


----------



## rude (20/9/16)

Rocker1986 said:


> There is only 55g of crystal malt in that recipe, not 550g.


So there is thanks for that must have been on the sip when reading that

To be honest I dont like a lot of crystal in my APAs usually 100g carramunich11 does me

My next mash in will be an APA then a English bitter if ever I can get the time

That recipe is pretty much what I do but I have never used crystal hops or POR for that matter

Have seen some crew using munich 2 for there APAs which looks interesting

cheers Rocker for the pickup


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/9/16)

Brewman_ said:


> Here's the recipe on BrewBuilder. The HT6, and HT7 are there too.
> 
> HT_8.jpg


Hey brewman. 

Id like to comment on the recipe regarding the hops. 38ibu from the bittering charge is way off. I've had that beer a few times now and definitely not a strong bittering edge like that. 

It's more like 50% at 60mins and the rest late.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (20/9/16)

technobabble66 said:


> I've always been a huge fan of Hop Thief.
> Tried #8 over the last 2 days while on holiday in port Douglas. I'm hoping it's either a poorly kept or old 6-pack or my tastebuds & nose are on the blink.
> Very little hops presence compared to the previous 7 iterations. And I have to admit I prefer the heavier malt balance of the previous ones also. I can appreciate the malts are still reminiscent of the others, but a more sessionable variant. So I s'pose that's fine, but I definitely prefer the more solid version.
> I was really looking forward to this as I'm very keen to see what Crystal brings, but honesty struggled to pick anything, even the cascade, let alone something new like Crystal. I found the previous hop thief's were always a great combo of solid malt with strong tropical hoppiness and a great dank undertone - makes me wonder if they should've been classed as an Amber Ale, now that I think about it. None of that in this one.
> ...


I was in Port Douglas that same weekend, 

I bought a carton of HT8 from Dans in Cairns, never tried it before, but liked HT6 & 7.

Even though I was there with Corona / Wine / Bourbon drinking companions, I was fairly sure that over the next 4 days/nights I'd be able to get through them.

During the first stubbie, I quietly thought 'holy ****, I've got another 23 of these to get through'.

There was a certain taste that I hadn't experienced before and I put it down to the hops, my understanding is that they used Crystal and Cascade hops, I've never used Crystal hops before.

After the first couple of beers, I got used to the flavour but still found them much less enjoyable than the 2 earlier versions.

I did finish them all, but that's more to do with me not wanting to leave any behind, than the beer being very nice. I won't buy it again.


----------



## Brewman_ (20/9/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Hey brewman.
> 
> Id like to comment on the recipe regarding the hops. 38ibu from the bittering charge is way off. I've had that beer a few times now and definitely not a strong bittering edge like that.
> 
> It's more like 50% at 60mins and the rest late.


Hey Pratty,

So your saying you think the 38 IBU's is right, but half from the 60 minute addition and half from the late hops?


----------



## Rocker1986 (20/9/16)

rude said:


> Have seen some crew using munich 2 for there APAs which looks interesting
> 
> cheers Rocker for the pickup


No worries mate.

Yeah I use Munich II in my APAs at about 10% usually, and medium crystal at around 5%. MO makes up the 85%, and that's all I use. They always turn out bloody nice too.


----------



## Dan Pratt (21/9/16)

Brewman_ said:


> Hey Pratty,
> 
> So your saying you think the 38 IBU's is right, but half from the 60 minute addition and half from the late hops?


Hey brewman,

38 is high. Id go more towards the low 30's at 32ibu and start with 16ibu at 60mins and 16ibu at 10mins. 

The abv and malt do balance the hops and its not as solid hop wise as HT6. With cascade and crystal low alpha they would be using something else for bittering and Id suggest ISO extract over POR but a good starting bittering hop for Aussie made, POR or even Topaz could be what they use.


----------



## Brewman_ (21/9/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Hey brewman,
> 
> 38 is high. Id go more towards the low 30's at 32ibu and start with 16ibu at 60mins and 16ibu at 10mins.
> 
> The abv and malt do balance the hops and its not as solid hop wise as HT6. With cascade and crystal low alpha they would be using something else for bittering and Id suggest ISO extract over POR but a good starting bittering hop for Aussie made, POR or even Topaz could be what they use.


Hey Pratty,
I think that might give more hop flavour than what I was getting in my sample, but I get where your coming from.

Might have to make it this weekend.

Cheers for the comments. Will keep it in mind for V2.

Cheers Steve


----------



## technobabble66 (21/9/16)

FWIW, HTA 4 & 5 were "around 35 IBUs" and 35 IBUs respectively - words of Tony Jones (... the MSB head brewer, not the TV dude)

But i'd say that's a "smooth" bitterness - so maybe the equivalent of 30-33 IBUs of something a bit sharper, like POR. Or maybe the malts smoothed it out intrinsically anyway.

Also fwiw, i believe they used Super Alpha for bittering in HTA 7 (courtesy of shacked, word from the brewers at MSB). 
(They used 5 hops in that one, but only mentioned the ones they dry hopped with (Galaxy & Mosaic) - the others were Super Alpha in the boil, plus Cascade & Simcoe in whirlpool.)


----------



## shacked (21/9/16)

technobabble66 said:


> FWIW, HTA 4 & 5 were "around 35 IBUs" and 35 IBUs respectively - words of Tony Jones (... the MSB head brewer, not the TV dude) But i'd say that's a "smooth" bitterness - so maybe the equivalent of 30-33 IBUs of something a bit sharper, like POR. Or maybe the malts smoothed it out intrinsically anyway. Also fwiw, i believe they used Super Alpha for bittering in HTA 7 (courtesy of shacked, word from the brewers at MSB). (They used 5 hops in that one, but only mentioned the ones they dry hopped with (Galaxy & Mosaic) - the others were Super Alpha in the boil, plus Cascade & Simcoe in whirlpool.)


Yup, that's correct. That's what both Chuck Hahn and one of their brewers told me about HT7.

FWIW, my HT7 clone (version 3) was about 30 IBU (according to brewmate) and seemed a little light on. For my 4th attempt I went 40 IBU as follows:

20IBU from FWH
10IBU from whirlpool
10IB from cube.

I do a 20 min whirlpool.

I think the 8 is less bitter than 7. 30 to 35 seems about right.


----------

